# Banana-Zucchini Bread



## Ross in Ventura (Sep 23, 2015)

The fin-ins 



In the loaf pans.







The LBGE @ 350* indirect.



50 minutes later.



Resting for ten minutes.



I can tell you this, this Banana Zucchini Bread is wonderful I make it once or twice a week.

Recipe:Banana-Zucchini Bread Recipe | Taste of Home

Thanks for look-in!

Ross


----------

